# Hillerange Parts, trying to make a decision...



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Anyone have a source for Hillerange parts. Our range needs and "overhaul" and I'm debating whether to do the repairs or just bite the bullet and buy a new Force 10 at the show?

There's also the safety issue of the old range?


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

*Contact SEAWARD (Hillerange).....*

* Seaward Products*
* 3721 Capitol Ave 
Whittier, CA 90601-1732 
TELEPHONE (562) 699-7997 *  * · FAX (562) 699-0908*​


Click Here

I dealt with them 4/5 years ago and they were outstanding.


----------



## Doodles (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm facing the same decision and just found the website that gtod25 posted. On the site it lists Viking Boat Supplies in Eastport as a service center. Right now I'm in Eastport and plan to stop by tomorrow and see what kind of help I can get. Need to hurry cause the boat show is just two days away and I'm weakening ..


----------



## sander06 (Sep 18, 2003)

For what it's worth, we just gave our Hillerange to a metal recycler and got a new Force 10 propane gimbaled stove-top. We freed up space under the sink with the alcohol pressure tank gone, and now am installing the propane supply apparatus which can be a bit of a PITA on an older boat with no dedicated propane locker.


----------



## svsirius (Jan 14, 2007)

Doodles said:


> I'm facing the same decision and just found the website that gtod25 posted. On the site it lists Viking Boat Supplies in Eastport as a service center. Right now I'm in Eastport and plan to stop by tomorrow and see what kind of help I can get. Need to hurry cause the boat show is just two days away and I'm weakening ..


I'm almost positive Viking is long gone out of business.


----------



## Doodles (Mar 7, 2007)

svsirius said:


> I'm almost positive Viking is long gone out of business.


Yeah, found that out today. Guess Seaward needs to update their website.


----------



## donradclife (May 19, 2007)

Fawcetts has Force 10's on sale...if I remember it was $1100 for a two burner and $1200 for the three burner.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Tasco Stove 755LP?*

Checked out a Tasco Stove today at the boat show...

Anyone have experience with these? Build quality, reputation, etc...

I like the look the Force 10's better but these are a few $$$ less and have some nice little features, like an oven temp dial


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I also looked at the Tasco stove and thought it was well built. BTW, I have a Magic Chef 3 burner stove plus oven on my boat.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

This may be of help to you.

Sure Marine Service Inc.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

bubb2 said:


> This may be of help to you.
> 
> Sure Marine Service Inc.


 Great, Just what I needed!!! I called seaward and they sait a reboilt regulator was about $50. I need to check some things first. The photo's really helped. Many thanks


----------

